# Pls help! Badly needed advice for a newbie buying first roadbike



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi to all, I'm new to cycling and i discovered the most rewarding sport in the planet, that is road biking. Great exercise, great rewards(beautiful places, lots of burned fats). I'm in the market of buying my first REAL road bike and found great reviews on giant defy 3 2013(Full sora group) as good entry level bike which cost 780 USD. As i visit my LBS lately, i found a slightly used GIANT TCR 1 2010, full 105 grouppo with Xero xgr-1 tires for 950 USD. I can tell that the bike is really fresh from paint to components so i'm confused now what to buy. Pls help me decide, your advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Buy the one that fits and most of all the one that makes you want to get out and ride it.


----------



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> Buy the one that fits and most of all the one that makes you want to get out and ride it.



Thanks dude for that fast reply, but both bikes fits really well. Im 169cm, the size is small. What really concerns me now is which bike will have the best value for my money considering that tcr 1 is old and defy 3 is new.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

julius777 said:


> Thanks dude for that fast reply, but both bikes fits really well. Im 169cm, the size is small. What really concerns me now is which bike will have the best value for my money considering that tcr 1 is old and defy 3 is new.


We all want value for money spent, but you're going to have the bike a long time - and hopefully spend a lot of time *on* it, so you want to get it right.

In that vein, you're looking at a relaxed geo bike (Defy) and a race bike (TCR). Unless they were both set up the same (which is doubtful) it's unlikely they'd both feel the same after any time in the saddle. The Defy offers a slightly more upright riding position and slightly slower handling. The TCR, more aggressive positioning/ quicker handling. 

To determine your preference, I suggest riding both back to back (out on the roads, and for some duration) before deciding.

Another factor to consider is the warranty. I'm assuming the used TCR has none, while the Defy will have Giant's lifetime warranty. Something to ask your LBS.

Re: groupsets, 105 trumps Sora in refinement, but like most any groupset, once set up/ tuned correctly, Sora will prove durable and perform well. I'd place more importance on which bike you like riding the most.

EDIT: I searched Giant's archive and Bikepedia and was unable to find a bike that matches the one pictured, so (if it matters to you) verify the model year.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> EDIT: I searched Giant's archive and Bikepedia and was unable to find a bike that matches the one pictured, so (if it matters to you) verify the model year.


I would guess it's not a U.S. model.
Doing some archaeology I found this. The guy is from Taiwan and the photo was taken Dec. 2009.
Giant TCR1 - a set on Flickr

The Taiwan Giant site only goes back to 2011.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tlg said:


> *I would guess it's not a U.S. model.*
> Doing some archaeology I found this. The guy is from Taiwan and the photo was taken Dec. 2009.
> Giant TCR1 - a set on Flickr
> 
> The Taiwan Giant site only goes back to 2011.


I thought the same. Good detective work... :wink5:


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Buying new for the first road bike from a reputable LBS is always the best way to go. There, you can receive greater guidance and support for your bicycle and accessories. You will obtain a warranty, a better fit, free mechanical repairs and adjustments. When it comes to warranty issues, there's nothing like an excellent LBS, that's supportive, and can negotiate terms for you.

A more relaxed geo in the Defy will most likely be better appreciated by someone just entering into the world of road bike cycling. I think you're going to be so much happier with a brand new bicycle. Besides, Sora can be upgraded to 105, at your own leisure. So there's no rush! Sora will carry you for years to come when moderately cycling.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

tlg said:


> I would guess it's not a U.S. model.
> Doing some archaeology I found this. The guy is from Taiwan and the photo was taken Dec. 2009.
> Giant TCR1 - a set on Flickr
> The Taiwan Giant site only goes back to 2011.


Great sleuthing.

@OP
A used bike is a used bike - as mentioned no warranty, you may be able to get the most out of a used bike if you get a really good price on it and you are comfortable with no warranty. A new bike with warranty at msrp is not a great value.

I'm assuming the LBS is selling both to you? The used bike was a trade in? What is the LBS willing to do service wise on the used bike?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Go with PJ's advice: do long test rides on both (after setting them up carefully) and get the one that you feel best on. "Brand new" is way overrated as a criterion; a used bike well cared for is good for years. Even if it's brand new when you buy it, it won't be next year (I've been road cycling for 40 years. I've bought 3 new bikes in all that time. My "newest" one is about 15 years old now - it works great). So if it turns out you like the ride of the TCR better, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a 3-year old bike from a shop.

As for components, Sora does work fine, but its mechanism has a feature that is a serious drawback for some riders (and matters not a bit to others). The way the thumb shifter button is placed, you can't shift up when you're in the drops. If you think that might ever be an issue, you should think carefully. For me, it's a deal killer.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> Sora does work fine, but its mechanism has a feature that is a serious drawback for some riders (and matters not a bit to others). The way the thumb shifter button is placed, you can't shift up when you're in the drops. If you think that might ever be an issue, you should think carefully. For me, it's a deal killer.


Can't be certain that it does, but a 2013 model bicycle could have the new and improved Sora on it (same shifting operation as Tiagra, 105, Ultegra and Dura-Ace).


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

wim said:


> Can't be certain that it does, but a 2013 model bicycle could have the new and improved Sora on it (same shifting operation as Tiagra, 105, Ultegra and Dura-Ace).


You can be certain, Wim! :thumbsup:

www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12870969&p=17792143


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> "Brand new" is way overrated as a criterion; a used bike well cared for is good for years.


Agreed. And warranties are great and all but one thing people tend to forget (or not know) is that the warranty only covers "defects in material and workmanship". If you crash it, you're SOL. Also, the warranty only covers parts. You're still responsible for labor to swap the frame. 

OTOH, if you get a good enough deal on your used bike, you have money left to buy a new frame if need be.
TCR Composite Frameset (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

PJ and Zeet have this spot on. I entered the sport 2 2/3 years ago with a new Giant Defy Advanced from my local bike shop. I received a fair price on their FIRST 2011 model at 10% off. I received much more than that from their knowledge and caring staff. I frequent that shop to this day. The Defy has a more relaxed geometry that has suited me well but is very adjustable. Having the Giant warranty gives me peace of mind too. 

Enjoy your new found sport. I know I do


----------



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

wow, thank you guys! Yes I'm in Taiwan, Giant's homeland so the market is dominated by Giant and warranty would not be an issue because I'm buying this at Giant's official store. I'm commuting everyday at 10 miles one way with fairly flat roads and few climbs plus long rides on weekend enjoying the beautiful scenic places of Taiwan straits, really enjoy doing this kind of thing. I have researched and watch every video about tcr and defy. I like the relaxed geometry of Defy 3 and actually i've already decided in going for defy until the LBS mechanic presented me this tcr1 which according to would be MUCH better that Defy 3. Really confused now so decided to find help here and thank you, i have come to the right place.
One more thing, the sora is 2013 so it has BRIEFTERS as opposed to that little thumb shifters on older ones. Actually its the 105 that keeps be thinking of this old TCR1(i really like the finish).
So pls convince me that Defy 3 is the way to go:cryin:


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

julius777 said:


> So pls convince me that Defy 3 is the way to go:cryin:


Did you test ride them both? You said they both "fit really well". But which do you prefer to ride? Which is more comfortable? Which handles better. 
Only you can convince yourself of these things.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Zeet said:


> You can be certain, Wim!


Well, make sure that the actual bike you're looking at has the new Sora on it. There are still some 2013 model bicycles out there with the old Sora on it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tlg said:


> Did you test ride them both? You said they both "fit really well". But which do you prefer to ride? Which is more comfortable? Which handles better.
> Only you can convince yourself of these things.


I agree. The proof of which bike is best (for you) is in the test ride, not 105 versus Sora shifters.

BTW OP, if you are still considering the TCR, if it's important to you, be sure to ask about warranty coverage. I'd doubt a used bike will have Giant's lifetime warranty.


----------



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes but as a newbie with very little experience, the ride on both really doesn't make a big difference. I'm now riding a giant R1000 commuter semi road bike with stem shifters so after 2 months of riding I want a REAL road bike as i'm planning a group ride island wide which takes 2 weeks(Giant sponsored). 
R1000 - ?????? - ??? | ??? | Giant Bicycles | Taiwan ??

EDIT: 
Defy 3 specs DEFY 3 - ?????? - ??? | ??? | Giant Bicycles | Taiwan ??


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

julius777 said:


> Yes but as a newbie with very little experience, the ride on both really doesn't big difference. I'm now riding a giant R1000 commuter semi road bike with stem shifters so after 2 months of riding I want a REAL road bike as i'm planning a group ride island wide which takes 2 weeks(Giant sponsored).
> R1000 - ?????? - ??? | ??? | Giant Bicycles | Taiwan ??
> 
> EDIT:
> Defy 3 specs DEFY 3 - ?????? - ??? | ??? | Giant Bicycles | Taiwan ??


Well since you put it like that, I say go for the TCR, because you're not the newbie, I thought you were!

If you're more concerned with speed, than comfort, and having a better gruppo, then the TCR has it hands down!

Since you're already experienced with riding on a road bike, understanding that the TCR has a more aggressive cycling position, should be well-understood.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

julius777 said:


> Yes but as a newbie with very little experience, the ride on both really doesn't big difference.


Did you just ride them around the parking lot? Or did you take them out on the road? In traffic, up hills, over bumps, down hills, around corners, etc.


----------



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just a short ride, here in Taiwan you can not test ride that far, if you really want to have long test ride it is done in rollers which a little bit awkward:mad2:


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

julius777 said:


> Just a short ride, here in Taiwan you can not test ride that far, if you really want to have long test ride it is done in rollers which a little bit awkward:mad2:


What do you mean,"It's done in rollers"?


----------



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

@ Wim, im sure its sora 2013 and it's full sora gruppo


----------



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

Zeet said:


> What do you mean,"It's done in rollers"?


i mean they will let you ride on rollers, the one used in indoor training.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

wim said:


> Can't be certain that it does, but a 2013 model bicycle could have the new and improved Sora on it (same shifting operation as Tiagra, 105, Ultegra and Dura-Ace).


Did not know that existed. Good for Shimano for making that change. Thanks.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

julius777 said:


> i mean they will let you ride on rollers, the one used in indoor training.


Well that's no good! 

As it turns out, TLG asked a most pertinent question then, about where you've been test riding. You've hardly ridden those bikes at all!


----------



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

Zeet said:


> Well that's no good!


yes that's why i envy you guys in the US that you can test ride long enough until you can decide. 
Well may i could ask one more question, pls be patient with me coz i really want to make the right choice. Will 105 really have a big difference with SORA in terms of smooth shifting, comfort in the hoods and durability of whole gruppo? Does gruppo really affect the experience? thanks!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

julius777 said:


> Just a short ride, here in Taiwan you can not test ride that far, if you really want to have long test ride it is done in rollers which a little bit awkward


According to your explanation of what rollers are, you're not really riding any long distance, because you aren't actually moving anywhere. You're just spending a long time cycling on a bike supported by rollers.


----------



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have ridden just a short distance outside, just 5 minutes on bike on TEST RIDES but i'm riding 20 miles round trip everyday to work on my commuter road bike.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

julius777 said:


> yes that's why i envy you guys in the US that you can test ride long enough until you can decide.


I don't get this. Is there some sort of law in Taiwan that says you can't test ride a bike?

Not all bike shops in the U.S. allow long test rides. If they don't, then you go to a shop that does. If they wan't your money, they'll let you test ride it.


----------



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

tlg said:


> I don't get this. Is there some sort of law in Taiwan that says you can't test ride a bike?
> 
> Not all bike shops in the U.S. allow long test rides. If they don't, then you go to a shop that does. If they wan't your money, they'll let you test ride it.


I guess that's the way they do business here, kindda stupid, really.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

julius777 said:


> yes that's why i envy you guys in the US that you can test ride long enough until you can decide.
> Well may i could ask one more question, pls be patient with me coz i really want to make the right choice. Will 105 really have a big difference with SORA in terms of smooth shifting, comfort in the hoods and durability of whole gruppo? Does gruppo really affect the experience? thanks!


Yes, the gruppo will affect the experience, but not as much as aching muscles and joints. First, make certain that the bike is a perfect fit, whichever one it turns out to be. It doesn't matter if it's the Defy with Sora, or the TCR with 105. If the bike feels less comfortable, you will not enjoy the sport of cycling upon that bike, and that's whether you have a 105, Ultegra, or even a Dura Ace gruppo.

Right now, your only concern should be comfort. After that, the gruppo falls way behind. If both bikes give you the same comfort level, then get the TCR. That's especially so, if you are given a warranty. 

Don't think for a moment that a 105 gruppo is worth being uncomfortable and don't think that you can adapt to some level of discomfort, because on long rides, it only gets worse.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

tlg said:


> I don't get this. Is there some sort of law in Taiwan that says you can't test ride a bike?.


Probably not. But different countries, different ways of doing business. What's a common request here in the U.S. might be considered an unreasonable demand somewhere else. And vice-versa, of course.


----------



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

Zeet said:


> Yes, the gruppo will affect the experience, but not as much as aching muscles and joints. First, make certain that the bike is a perfect fit, whichever one it turns out to be. It doesn't matter if it's the Defy with Sora, or the TCR with 105. If the bike feels less comfortable, you will not enjoy the sport of cycling upon that bike, and that's whether you have a 105, Ultegra, or even a Dura Ace gruppo.
> 
> Right now, your only concern should be comfort. After that, the gruppo falls way behind. If both bikes give you the same comfort level, then get the TCR. That's especially so, if you are given a warranty.
> 
> Don't think for a moment that a 105 gruppo is worth being uncomfortable and don't think that you can get adapt to some level of discomfort, because on long rides, it only gets worse.


Thanks Zeet, that's really a very good advice. I'll be shopping for more bikes and visit more shops as possible in looking for a PERFECT BIKE with a PERFECT FIT. I now know that "fit is everything". I'll let you know my decision. Thank you again and God bless you!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Speaking strictly on the race versus relaxed geo part of this discussion, I'm not sure I agree that the TCR is automatically the best choice just because the OP has some experience road riding. 

Back aways, I remember a RBR member (and Roubaix owner) posting that, as recreational riders, 99% of members here would do well to choose a relaxed geo bike. Not discounting the fact that some cyclists prefer a more aero/ quicker handling bike, I tend to agree with him, generally speaking. 

Really, this all boils down to doing proper test rides. It's the only way I've found that quickly sorts the field and whittles down a riders preferences.


----------



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Speaking strictly on the race versus relaxed geo part of this discussion, I'm not sure I agree that the TCR is automatically the best choice just because the OP has some experience road riding.
> 
> Back aways, I remember a RBR member (and Roubaix owner) posting that, as recreational riders, 99% of members here would do well to choose a relaxed geo bike. Not discounting the fact that some cyclists prefer a more aero/ quicker handling bike, I tend to agree with him, generally speaking.
> 
> Really, this all boils down to doing proper test rides. It's the only way I've found that quickly sorts the field and whittles down a riders preferences.


from your experience, is there really a big difference between tcr's racing geo and defy's sportive/relaxed geo?


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Speaking strictly on the race versus relaxed geo part of this discussion, I'm not sure I agree that the TCR is automatically the best choice just because the OP has some experience road riding.
> .........
> 
> *Really, this all boils down to doing proper test rides. It's the only way I've found that quickly sorts the field and whittles down a riders preferences.*


Exactly, PJ!

That's what I say too. However, if the OP feels as though both bikes are on the same comfort level, then a 105 gruppo, coupled with a more aerodynamic position, will almost always perform better than a bike with a more relaxed geo, and a lower tiered gruppo.

However, personally, at this point in my life, I will continue to prefer a more relaxed geometry, due to my age, the accompanying decreased desire for speed, and the increased preference for comfort.

That said, I still love to speed at times...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zeet said:


> ... if the OP feels as though both bikes are on the same comfort level...


Which brings us back to the importance of doing proper test rides. Any bike that fits ok, feels ok at 6 MPH in a parking lot. It's not till you get it out on the roads and put it through its paces that differences become more apparent.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

julius777 said:


> from your experience, is there really a big difference between tcr's racing geo and defy's sportive/relaxed geo?


Of the two, I've only ridden the TCR, and that was 5 years ago. But generically speaking, no, you aren't going to perceive a 'big' difference in either geo. 

But again, the longer the ride, the more subtle differences (in fit/ feel, ride and handling) can matter.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

julius777 said:


> from your experience, is there really a big difference between tcr's racing geo and defy's sportive/relaxed geo?


What works for him may not work for you. Just because he may not notice a big difference doesn't mean you won't.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Which brings us back to the importance of doing proper test rides. Any bike that fits ok, feels ok at 6 MPH in a parking lot. It's not till you get it out on the roads and put it through its paces that differences become more apparent.


Agreed! :thumbsup:


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

If you like them both but have the thought that you may want the better components on the used TCR, look into a new Defy 2 with Tiagra components instead. 

This is a generalization, but most new riders will appreciate a more relaxed geometry bike. And just because it is relaxed, doesn't mean it can't be made more aggressive later - flipping stem, removing spacers, etc.

You should be able to get a Defy 2 for about the same price of the used TCR, get a warranty and support that comes with a new bike. That said, the Defy 3 will be a great bike for you also.


----------



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

jpaschal01 said:


> If you like them both but have the thought that you may want the better components on the used TCR, look into a new Defy 2 with Tiagra components instead.
> 
> This is a generalization, but most new riders will appreciate a more relaxed geometry bike. And just because it is relaxed, doesn't mean it can't be made more aggressive later - flipping stem, removing spacers, etc.
> 
> You should be able to get a Defy 2 for about the same price of the used TCR, get a warranty and support that comes with a new bike. That said, the Defy 3 will be a great bike for you also.


In Taiwan there in no defy 1 or defy 2, the hierarchy is defy 3 then defy composite 3, then defy advanced and so on... But with all your comments i'm more inclined of getting the defy. I can only go up to defy composite 3( budget restrictions). I'll visit some shops next week. Little bit far though, but i think its well worth. Your thoughts between a carbon composite and alu frames, is it well worth it?


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

julius777 said:


> In Taiwan there in no defy 1 or defy 2, the hierarchy is defy 3 then defy composite 3, then defy advanced and so on... But with all your comments i'm more inclined of getting the defy. I can only go up to defy composite 3( budget restrictions). I'll visit some shops next week. Little bit far though, but i think its well worth. Your thoughts between a carbon composite and alu frames, is it well worth it?


Take a day or two to do nothing but test rides. Ride carbon, ride aluminum, and if you can, ride steel too.

You will either love carbon or dislike it! Only a few people feel neutral about the carbon feel. 

If you have any budget restrictions at all, I would strongly urge you to invest in an aluminum or steel frame. That way, you'll have more cash for better components. OTOH, sometimes you can find great deals where 105 componentry can come with a CF frame, that competes with the price of an aluminum framed road bike with Ultegra components.

Only you will be able to determine which bike consisting of which frame material is right for you. Judge by comfort, performance, and judge by budget.

Dura Ace > Ultegra > 105 > Tiagra > Sora > 2300 > Spit


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> Which brings us back to the importance of doing proper test rides. Any bike that fits ok, feels ok at 6 MPH in a parking lot. It's not till you get it out on the roads and put it through its paces that differences become more apparent.


Reading between the lines, it appears that a test ride involving getting the bike out on the roads and putting it through it's paces is not an option for the OP. Which, in my view, is not that big a problem. But I grew up at a time when buying a serious machine meant picking a frame at a shop and then hanging whatever components you had or could afford on it. No one "test rode" anything back then, but still had a great time with the sport.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

wim said:


> Reading between the lines, it appears that a test ride involving getting the bike out on the roads and putting it through it's paces is not an option for the OP. Which, in my view, is not that big a problem. But I grew up at a time when buying a serious machine meant picking a frame at a shop and then hanging whatever components you had or could afford on it. No one "test rode" anything back then, but still had a great time with the sport.


Lots of things were different "back then" and we made due and were happy doing so. That doesn't mean we can't (or shouldn't) aspire to better, so if the OP doesn't have the option to do what I'd consider a true test ride, I think it increases the odds of making a less educated decision. 

That doesn't necessarily mean it won't all work out. It just means (IMO) that there's a 'better' way to go about the bike buying process.

Don't get me wrong, wim. In many aspects, I agree with your mindset and share it (it seems, more as I age), but (as you well know) I'm a holdout when it comes to the importance of both bike fit and test rides.....


----------



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks to all, you guys are awesome :thumbsup:! Really appreciate your views, opinions and advice together with username "steve wheeler" who reviewed defy 3 on youtube. I'll go for defy 3 and make sure of course that it FITS . Kudos to all!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> Don't get me wrong, wim. In many aspects, I agree with your mindset and share it (it seems, more as I age), but (as you well know) I'm a holdout when it comes to the importance of both bike fit and test rides.....


Understand. And truth be told, perhaps if we would have had a chance to test ride stuff back then, we might have had even more fun in the sport.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

wim said:


> But I grew up at a time when buying a serious machine meant picking a frame at a shop and then hanging whatever components you had or could afford on it. No one "test rode" anything back then, but still had a great time with the sport.


Ahhh reminds me of the good 'ole days. Stand over the bike... check for crotch clearance... you're good to go.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

tlg said:


> Ahhh reminds me of the good 'ole days. Stand over the bike... check for crotch clearance... you're good to go.


Well, not quite. When I was young, we bought our frames almost always in shops that were owned and operated by retired racers, some of them pros who had ridden the classics and grand tours. Those guys were usually right on the money when it came to fit advice. Most of us were also were members of clubs full of old guys (over 30 in our eyes) who knew what they were talking about. But yea, no "test riding" a frame, ever. It was a different world, gone now.

I do have to admit that when I came to the U.S. in 1958 and looked for a race bike in a Western Auto store (hey, it was the only store in town selling bicycles and I didn't know any better) I realized right away that the "help" one could get there was a bad joke. Exactly as you said: all they knew about was crotch clearance.


----------



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi guys, go back to this thread to thank you and post pictures of my new bike, Giant ANYROAD 1! Curve top tube with shimano tiagra components, tektro lyra disc brakes(front and rear), 700x32c wheels. I followed your advice and looked for a bike shop that specialized in bike fit, found one 20 kms from my house, bit far but it all paid off for their good customer service and professional Giant "right ride system" bike fit service. Im so much satisfied and happy for my purchase, very stable and comfortable bike with good looks . Cost me 1,300 USD including accessories( bike alone 1,030 USD). Cheers!!!
View attachment 280387
View attachment 280388
View attachment 280389
View attachment 280390
View attachment 280391
View attachment 280392
View attachment 280393
View attachment 280394
View attachment 280395
View attachment 280396
View attachment 280398
View attachment 280399


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

julius777 said:


> Hi guys, go back to this thread to thank you and post pictures of my new bike, Giant ANYROAD 1!


That's a sharp looking bike. Glad to hear you opted for the fitting and found a good shop what worked with you. They do exist.

Your OP stated you were looking for your "first REAL road bike". Why the switch to a cross bike?


----------



## julius777 (Apr 17, 2013)

yeah , going to bike shop to buy giant defy 3 and came out riding this bike. Main reason is comfort , I'm not racing just commute and sports riding with friends. Maybe I'll change the wheels to 28c or 25c when it wears out, 32c has too much road resistance but for now just enjoying my ride everyday. Its a 2013 bike, i just cant resist its looks!


----------

